# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  سلسلة العاب Hiddin Objects

## ساره

اللعبه الأولى وهيه بعنوان 

BLOOD TIES





DOWNLOAD

اتمنى انها تعجبكم

----------


## ساره

great secrets-da vinci_archiver.zip - 14.51MB

----------


## ساره

اللعبه الثالثه من سلسلة العاب ال Hidden Objects

Can You See What I See






DOWNLOAD

----------


## ساره

JUVE



Mortimer Beckett And The Secrets Of Spooky Manor







DOWNLOAD

----------


## ساره

Women Murders Club - Death In Scarlet 




DOWNLOAD

----------


## ساره

Amazing Adventures The Lost Tomb







DOWNLOAD

Then Download This

----------


## ساره

باتش يفتح جميع العاب موقع GAMEHOUSE 

universal patch for all gamehouse's games Keygen


بعد تحميل االباتش من الرابط


تفك الضغط على مكان التنصيب اللعبة الي عادة يكون (( c:\Program Files\GameHouse )) 

تفتح ملف الباتش Gamehouse.Generic.Crack


بعدين






مبروك اللعبة كاملة ومكملة


لتحميل الباتش
http://www.mediafire.com/?4hg4i2nm1s3
الكلمه : zar2net

----------


## ساره

وتستمر سلسلة العاب الHiddin Objects مع لعبة

Natalie Brooks Secrets of Treasure House









لتكملة اللعبه اضغط هنـــا

----------


## ساره

رابــط التحميل
http://downloads.gamehouse.com/funpa...estInstall.exe

حجم اللعبه 
40 MB

----------


## MR.X

مشكورة سارة 
مجموعة العاب رائعة 

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## d0_0bah

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## الولهان

شكرا

----------


## thehitman

دا كلام فارق الروابط كلا من الزد شير وكلا لاتعمل 
خليك جادى شويه
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------

